# First duck hunt with a 20ga



## Bucky T (Dec 25, 2016)

Had fun with my Stoeger M3020. Very impressed with it. 

Kept all my shots to a max of 30yds. I tried out some Hevi-Metal 3" 1oz 4's. 

If any of y'all have some better factory ammo reviews, I'm all ears.  Probably going to load up some duplex TSS/Steel loads in the future.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 25, 2016)

Ive had better luck when I take my skirt off and shoot a 12 gauge.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 25, 2016)

I'll take my skirt off and strangle you with it. Lol


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 25, 2016)

Been using my 20 ga. for the last 2 seasons exclusively during duck season. I got some Remington Nitro Steel at a good deal last year and have been very pleased with it. I like #4 through an improved cylinder.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 25, 2016)

Im just hoping to see you in a skirt.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 25, 2016)

I was shooting a modified choke Dustin.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 25, 2016)

Hammer Spank said:


> Im just hoping to see you in a skirt.



I know.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 25, 2016)

Hammer Spank said:


> Ive had better luck when I take my skirt off and shoot a 12 gauge.



Lackey. I figured after I called you a girl for this 20 gauge deal you'd of kept it to yourself.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 25, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Lackey. I figured after I called you a girl for this 20 gauge deal you'd of kept it to yourself.



Of course not. Anything to spite you and Spanky.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 25, 2016)

He put his recurve down to kill a deer with his sissified wheelie bow this year too


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 25, 2016)

He's like when you were trying to keep your little brother from being beat up in 9th grade. Tell him how to act and not look like a dofus and he continues doing it. May just have to let him get beat up one time.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 25, 2016)

Been shootin same 20 ga pump last 20+ yrs. It always works so no need to upgrade or get new. And i shoot the cheapest stuff i can find. Ive dropped some long shots! But. When i see the ones stung and keep goin i think i shoulda brought the 12 out. Shoot 20g 98% of the season.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 25, 2016)

*This*

>>>





> Kept all my shots to a max of 30yds.


If People with 12ga. and even 10ga. would do this, they would kill more ducks, less cripples!!
A 20ga. will shoot the same distance as 12ga. just with less payload. If you're on and you don't stop the swing you don't need magnums, don't need 3-1/2", don't need 10 ga.  A 20ga. is sweet indeed! 
Congrats on your hunt, I know you were thrilled, that was awesome!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 25, 2016)

love my little over under 20 gauge for tame ducks with lead!! kills them dead at 20-30 yards with 7.5s every time!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Dec 25, 2016)

A 20 ga is a great choice for fellas who need to update their grinder account from the blind.


----------



## Joel (Dec 26, 2016)

My son's been wearing them out with his 20 gauge this year...mallards, gadwall and blacks.  Dropped every duck without a single problem.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been shooting a 20 for 3 seasons now. Love it.


----------



## Lone Hunter (Jan 3, 2017)

My deceased cousin was the best duck hunter I ever knew.

Limited with a .410 anytime there were ducks, and this was when you could shoot 10.

Never shot a full box of shells doing it too.

And he didn't wear skirts.

.410 for experts not kids.

More game lost and more kids turned off with .410 than with 20 gauge, IMNSHO.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 3, 2017)

It's pretty fun.  I like the 1oz Rio loads myself.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 3, 2017)

I watched a hunting show a while back and there was an older gentleman that had a bunch of managed habitat on his property. He stated that he doesn't allow any of his guests to shoot anything bigger than a 20 gauge. He said that the main reason is because with smaller gauge guns, he notices that it doesn't run the birds off the resting areas as much ....he seemed to know what he was talkin about though. And no, this wasn't a "shooting preserve" where they shoot pen raised birds


----------

